# Giant Sculpture



## Torty Mom (Dec 12, 2010)

This is located in Thailand, they have a bunch of giant scultpures just off the shore! Very cool!


----------



## coreyc (Dec 12, 2010)

That's cool


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 12, 2010)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing


----------



## abra (Dec 12, 2010)

You always post the most interesting pictures


----------



## terryo (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow! That was a great bit of info. Thank you for sharing that picture.


----------



## Isa (Dec 12, 2010)

Very niceeee and it is huge!!! Too bad it is not in Canada


----------



## hali (Dec 12, 2010)

wow fantastic


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 12, 2010)

hali said:


> wow fantastic



Hi Hali:

I like your new avatar. Pretty cute.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 12, 2010)

I like it.


----------

